# Outlook Express.........advice Required



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I can no longer click on any links in E-mails to take me to a web page.

Anyone know what to do to fix this?

Or is there a way of saving the E-mails so I can remove the program and down load a fresh Outlook Express.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

can't help with a fix but I got round my outlook problems by downloading "Thunderbird"


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

you can try this

If clicking a hyperlink in Outlook Express appears to do nothing at all, there are likely one or more registered file associations that are configured incorrectly. To repair the associations:

1. Open My Computer and click Folder Options on the Tools menu.

2. Click the File Types tab.

3. Select URL:Hypertext Transfer Protocol in the list of registered file types.

4. Click the Advanced button (Windows XP), or the Edit button (other versions).

5. In the list of Actions, select open and then click the Edit button.

6. The Application used to perform action box should contain this, including quotation marks:

â€œC:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exeâ€ -nohome

If instead it contains a short name version of that path, or an incorrect path, change it to the above.

7. Click OK, click OK.

8. Repeat steps 3-7 for the file type URL:Hypertext Transfer Protocol with Privacy.

9. Click OK to close the Folder Options window.

other than that do what i and pg did, use thunderbird,it will allow you to import emails as it sets up and is the better program of the 2.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I haven't used Outlook Express for years, so I'm not sure, but you could also try the following:

In Outlook Express, click on the Tools menu and select Options.

Click on the Read tab

Untick the "Read all messages in plain text" check box.

This MS Knowledge Base article describes how to remove/re-install Outlook Express:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/263837/en-us


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry, link doesn't work and I can't edit it now. Try this one:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/263837/en-us


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks for the help.

Got to part 6/8 and the action boxs are empty with no way of editing them.









Maybe have a look at Thunderbird.

Mike


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

AND THUNDERBIRD IS NOT GO









Apparently this can happen with I.E.7 but you can not go back to I.E.6 :*****:

The instruction to fix it looks way above me









Anyway my 14 year old showed me







how you can cut and paste the links from an E-mail to the I.E. so I will do that for the time being and reload the O.S. at some point.

Mike


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

I was reading your thread for no particular reason and thought i would try that Thunderbird as I already use Firefox and they both come from Mozilla.

It looks very good ......thanks for the tip.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Outlook and Outlook Express must be some of the worst of MS's prooducts ..... I only use mine as a back-up to Gmail .... and I still havent figured out how to archive


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Funny you should say that, JoT. I'm in work on a Sunday, holiday weekend and all, to make a virtual copy of a server and also to archive some of my users email. Five users with over a GB of email, one has over 2GB. Grrr.

I use Thunderbird at home, great for all my multiple personalities. I use Gmail everywhere though, it's the best thing since Hovis.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

To uninstall Internet Explorer 7 to return to Internet Explorer 6 on Windows XP

Click "Start," and then click "Control Panel."

Click "Add or Remove Programs."

Check "Show Updates" at the top of the dialog box.

Scroll down the list and highlight the version of Internet Explorer 7 that you are running, and then click "Change/Remove."

Uninstall that,restart your PC and you are on IE6


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pugster said:


> To uninstall Internet Explorer 7 to return to Internet Explorer 6 on Windows XP
> 
> Click "Start," and then click "Control Panel."
> 
> ...


That has 1/2 worked 

Now my E-mail hyperlinks will work, opening up Mozilla but not I.E. 6







which they would not do before









Thanks

Mike


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

MIKE said:


> opening up Mozilla but not I.E. 6


That's an unexpected benefit, then!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

mmm, looks like you should have uninstalled mozilla if you didnt want to use it ,limey's right tho, its more of a benefit







,lotsa ppl moaning about i.e 7 being a pile of junk.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pugster said:


> mmm, looks like you should have uninstalled mozilla if you didnt want to use it


I installed it as a back up I.E. incase your idea left me with out any one
















Then I un-installed Mozilla to see if that helped and it made no difference, so reinstalled it. Anyway I'm happy now as I can click on my E-mail links in the regular way. 

Mike


----------

